# Seagate Hard Drive SMART Problems



## Techguy (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 1.5 year old Seagate ST500DM002 500GB hard disk.. Recently I have noticed that the reallocated sector count has been increasing.. I noticed it was 320. then 328 and now 348.. Is the drive going bad ? I think this drive has only 1 year warranty. So should I replace it with a new one? Should I stick with Seagate or switch to WD.. 

Is the drive failing? What is to be done?
Please recommend a new drive. 500GB Prefer 7200RPM. WD or Seagate. Which is better?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes the drive is failing. Download Seatools from Seagate's website and test your hard disk with it. If the test fails, RMA it.

And start backing up important data.


----------



## Techguy (Jul 17, 2013)

But the Seagate warranty page says the warranty is over. 1.5 years. Im not sure of the warranty period

WD or Seagate for new HDD?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

WD for sure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2013)

this is what happens sometimes when you buy seagate hdd from some resellers.hdd warranty starts from the date which is entered in the database of seagate main distributor so suppose if some reseller(small city/seller) simply buy hdd from main distributor without proper introduction/identifying himself as reseller then distributor entered that date of purchase which is obviously before the date when those hdd would be sold to end users.


----------

